# Krav Maga adrenaline training



## Headhunter (Sep 19, 2018)

so we did this in class tonight, this video isn't of my club but it's an example of what it is. Personally I think this guy made a few mistakes like when they were approaching he should've used a front kick to keep him away. But this is what a real attack will look like. It's not pretty it's not flashy. It's not about winning or getting a ko it's about escaping. I love this type of training as it really shows what an attack is like. Also I'll say this...I didn't see any opputunity to grapple there when it did hit the floor he was getting smacked. No time to get guard or go for submissions he had to get up quick


----------



## jobo (Sep 19, 2018)

Ive got a phobia of beibg attacked by men in cybermen costumes, ithat could work for me ?


----------



## jobo (Sep 19, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> so we did this in class tonight, this video isn't of my club but it's an example of what it is. Personally I think this guy made a few mistakes like when they were approaching he should've used a front kick to keep him away. But this is what a real attack will look like. It's not pretty it's not flashy. It's not about winning or getting a ko it's about escaping. I love this type of training as it really shows what an attack is like. Also I'll say this...I didn't see any opputunity to grapple there when it did hit the floor he was getting smacked. No time to get guard or go for submissions he had to get up quick


Ok, ive watched ut a couple of times AND that reality training isnt very real, now i accept that recreating a real attack is very nearly impossible, but you can get closer than that with iut the comedy suits. I am particularly referring to when he is on the floor, they all stand around execpect one guy who taps he gently on the head, whilst he gets up and slowly walks away. 

 Whats the learning points from that excersise ? If he was going to flea, ut should have been much sooner, if he wantwd to limit the number of people who could attack him, he should have stayed with his back to the wall, and not give someone the opportunity to throw him over, if he was getting up it should have been much much quicker, 

How has this improved him, if those points are not re ebforced in the debrief


----------



## drop bear (Sep 19, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> so we did this in class tonight, this video isn't of my club but it's an example of what it is. Personally I think this guy made a few mistakes like when they were approaching he should've used a front kick to keep him away. But this is what a real attack will look like. It's not pretty it's not flashy. It's not about winning or getting a ko it's about escaping. I love this type of training as it really shows what an attack is like. Also I'll say this...I didn't see any opputunity to grapple there when it did hit the floor he was getting smacked. No time to get guard or go for submissions he had to get up quick



He rolled the wrong way on the ground which is why he couldn't do much.


----------



## drop bear (Sep 19, 2018)

jobo said:


> Ok, ive watched ut a couple of times AND that reality training isnt very real, now i accept that recreating a real attack is very nearly impossible, but you can get closer than that with iut the comedy suits. I am particularly referring to when he is on the floor, they all stand around execpect one guy who taps he gently on the head, whilst he gets up and slowly walks away.
> 
> Whats the learning points from that excersise ? If he was going to flea, ut should have been much sooner, if he wantwd to limit the number of people who could attack him, he should have stayed with his back to the wall, and not give someone the opportunity to throw him over, if he was getting up it should have been much much quicker,
> 
> How has this improved him, if those points are not re ebforced in the debrief



The simple answer is do shoot boxing. Which ends when you are pinned mostly. You could incorporate yelling and multiples if you wanted.





They do a time limit. We just go until it is obvious you can't get up.


----------



## jobo (Sep 19, 2018)

drop bear said:


> The simple answer is do shoot boxing. Which ends when you are pinned mostly. You could incorporate yelling and multiples if you wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well yes, that has realism, and no comedy suits,

Of note is how jiggered the one who is mostly winning looks arter only a few seconds, " real fighting" is very draining


----------



## Headhunter (Sep 19, 2018)

jobo said:


> Ok, ive watched ut a couple of times AND that reality training isnt very real, now i accept that recreating a real attack is very nearly impossible, but you can get closer than that with iut the comedy suits. I am particularly referring to when he is on the floor, they all stand around execpect one guy who taps he gently on the head, whilst he gets up and slowly walks away.
> 
> Whats the learning points from that excersise ? If he was going to flea, ut should have been much sooner, if he wantwd to limit the number of people who could attack him, he should have stayed with his back to the wall, and not give someone the opportunity to throw him over, if he was getting up it should have been much much quicker,
> 
> How has this improved him, if those points are not re ebforced in the debrief


Um you do know the suits are to stop the people getting brain damage...I'm not saying the guy who's doing it was good. I already said he made a number of mistakes in this video but the point is to show the exercise


----------



## jobo (Sep 19, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Um you do know the suits are to stop the people getting brain damage...I'm not saying the guy who's doing it was good. I already said he made a number of mistakes in this video but the point is to show the exercise


Occording to the blurb, the point was to deal with his phobia of being attacked by a gang, that not a phobia, aa phobia is an irational fear, fear of spiders is a phobia, fear of poisonous spiders isnt irational and nor is a fear of being attackeed by half a dozen people. So he a didnt have a phobia and b) how has being attacked by half a dozen people helped his fear of beibg attacked by half a dozen people, the whole thibg seems pointless.

A comedy attack in comedyy suits, nb how do the suits stop brain damage, that would be the comedy hats wouldnt it ?


----------



## Headhunter (Sep 19, 2018)

jobo said:


> Occording to the blurb, the point was to deal with his phobia of being attacked by a gang, that not a phobia, aa phobia is an irational fear, fear of spiders is a phobia, fear of poisonous spiders isnt irational and nor is a fear of being attackeed by half a dozen people. So he a didnt have a phobia and b) how has being attacked by half a dozen people helped his fear of beibg attacked by half a dozen people, the whole thibg seems pointless.
> 
> A comedy attack in comedyy suits, nb how do the suits stop brain damage, that would be the comedy hats wouldnt it ?


How on earth am I supposed to know I don't know the guy or anyone in this video as I already said. 

So you think they should fight bare knuckle no protection at all....this is more helpful for self defence than kickboxing sparring


----------



## jobo (Sep 19, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> How on earth am I supposed to know I don't know the guy or anyone in this video as I already said.
> 
> So you think they should fight bare knuckle no protection at all....this is more helpful for self defence than kickboxing sparring


Well you posted it as a good example, you have to taje sone  Responsibility for what it shows and answer questions about why its A good example of sd training, or why post it at all,

That not fighting though is it, its a couple of guys in fat suits pushing someone else in a slightly less fat suit around, and,, well not and, thats it, wheres the reality in that reality based training ? was it where the guy taps him gentle on the head while he is struggling to get up in his fat suit, or the guy with the padding sufficient to survive a fall from the Eiffel tower, what was he exspecting ? Hand grenades


----------



## Hanzou (Sep 23, 2018)

I'm afraid I have to agree with Jobo here. In a multiple person situation, you don't even need to be surrounded closely by people to get sucker punched and get knocked out.

Example:

Out Cold: Bus Driver Tried To Square Up With A Student And Got Snuck From Behind! | Video

This type of training is really kind of pointless unless you're willing to go all in. Also are people actually paying for this? Can't you just get some friends together with some gear and do the exact same thing shown in the video?


----------



## Headhunter (Sep 23, 2018)

Hanzou said:


> I'm afraid I have to agree with Jobo here. In a multiple person situation, you don't even need to be surrounded closely by people to get sucker punched and get knocked out.
> 
> Example:
> 
> ...


Big surprise


----------



## drop bear (Sep 23, 2018)

Hanzou said:


> I'm afraid I have to agree with Jobo here. In a multiple person situation, you don't even need to be surrounded closely by people to get sucker punched and get knocked out.
> 
> Example:
> 
> ...



That gear costs a crap ton.

But look If someone wanted to just get flogged by a group of guys. I could probably provide the guys.

There are ways to hedge your bets in multiple oponant fights. But it is complicated and nuanced.


----------



## jobo (Sep 23, 2018)

drop bear said:


> That gear costs a crap ton.
> 
> But look If someone wanted to just get flogged by a group of guys. I could probably provide the guys.
> 
> There are ways to hedge your bets in multiple oponant fights. But it is complicated and nuanced.


Well yes if you go for branded products, but you could just wrapp someone up in a Mattress abd have a bucket full of Styrofoam on his head


----------



## geezer (Sep 24, 2018)

jobo said:


> ... what was he exspecting ? Hand grenades



Just read this. After I stopped laughing, I did a quick google suits for anti-explosive suits and found pictures of a lot of stuff that really did look like these outfits._ Jobo_ - you're priceless.


----------



## Kababayan (Sep 24, 2018)

I like these type of drills but I will say, respectfully, that the student isn't following his Krav principles. He is doing a lot of reaching and slapping away, which is a common human reaction to try to stop an attack. In my Krav class we were doing a similar drill but the attacker had a knife.  The defender kept trying to grab the knife-hand, which was not effective.  The Krav instructor finally yelled out to "remember his combatives" (a Krav term).  That's when the defender began to effectively defend himself. If this were a beginning Krav class, I would completely understand the reaction of the student in the video, but at Level 3 he should have "remembered his combatives."  Props to him for doing the drill in the first place  in an attempt to overcome his fears.


----------



## Headhunter (Sep 24, 2018)

Kababayan said:


> I like these type of drills but I will say, respectfully, that the student isn't following his Krav principles. He is doing a lot of reaching and slapping away, which is a common human reaction to try to stop an attack. In my Krav class we were doing a similar drill but the attacker had a knife.  The defender kept trying to grab the knife-hand, which was not effective.  The Krav instructor finally yelled out to "remember his combatives" (a Krav term).  That's when the defender began to effectively defend himself. If this were a beginning Krav class, I would completely understand the reaction of the student in the video, but at Level 3 he should have "remembered his combatives."  Props to him for doing the drill in the first place  in an attempt to overcome his fears.


I agree I never said the guy did the drill well. He made a number of mistakes but it just shows how under pressure technique drops a lot which is why you have to do these drills


----------



## Kababayan (Sep 24, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> I agree I never said the guy did the drill well. He made a number of mistakes but it just shows how under pressure technique drops a lot which is why you have to do these drills



 Pressure drills are great.  They can make the best martial artist look like a total beginner.  I thought you were looking for commentary on mistakes that he made. I now realize that you were just posting the video to show the drill that you worked on in class.  I apologize that I read the post incorrectly.


----------



## Headhunter (Sep 24, 2018)

Kababayan said:


> Pressure drills are great.  They can make the best martial artist look like a total beginner.  I thought you were looking for commentary on mistakes that he made. I now realize that you were just posting the video to show the drill that you worked on in class.  I apologize that I read the post incorrectly.


Yeah was just showing the exercise. I don't know who this guy is just the first example I found. It's just the Mma and Bjj fanboys were quick to jump in and say how useless it is because it isn't used in a cage


----------



## jobo (Sep 24, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Yeah was just showing the exercise. I don't know who this guy is just the first example I found. It's just the Mma and Bjj fanboys were quick to jump in and say how useless it is because it isn't used in a cage


Well that wasnt my point of view, i dont think its useless, rather uts just next to useless, because of the sheer unreality of it, you could just as easily do that pushing , pulling tapping gently on the head excersise with out the body armour and it would be at least a shade more life like


----------



## drop bear (Sep 25, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Yeah was just showing the exercise. I don't know who this guy is just the first example I found. It's just the Mma and Bjj fanboys were quick to jump in and say how useless it is because it isn't used in a cage



Pressure drills are used in a cage though.


----------



## FriedRice (Oct 3, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> so we did this in class tonight, this video isn't of my club but it's an example of what it is. Personally I think this guy made a few mistakes like when they were approaching he should've used a front kick to keep him away. But this is what a real attack will look like. It's not pretty it's not flashy. It's not about winning or getting a ko it's about escaping. I love this type of training as it really shows what an attack is like. Also I'll say this...I didn't see any opputunity to grapple there when it did hit the floor he was getting smacked. No time to get guard or go for submissions he had to get up quick




Those gigantic, martian helmets look ridiculous.

This is more of a gimmicky Krav gym. I trained at Krav gyms where I sparred them 1 on 2 and 1 on 3.  There are specific strategies involved and they worked. These were Level 3-4 Kravers, but they were old guys, which made it much easier.  Mostly jabs, teeps and footwork.


----------



## Headhunter (Oct 3, 2018)

FriedRice said:


> Those gigantic, martian helmets look ridiculous.
> 
> This is more of a gimmicky Krav gym. I trained at Krav gyms where I sparred them 1 on 2 and 1 on 3.  There are specific strategies involved and they worked. These were Level 3-4 Kravers, but they were old guys, which made it much easier.  Mostly jabs, teeps and footwork.


Who cares what they look like it's not a fashion show


----------



## now disabled (Oct 3, 2018)

geezer said:


> Just read this. After I stopped laughing, I did a quick google suits for anti-explosive suits and found pictures of a lot of stuff that really did look like these outfits._ Jobo_ - you're priceless.




yeah and those suits well ummmm don't be trusting them ....the suits may well stop most of the sharp but the body inside might still be kinda dead 

just like when they firsyt invented fireproof clothing ........yup great it is but the body inside it isn't ....so what ya left with is unburnt clothing filled with very charred things inside


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Oct 3, 2018)

Hanzou said:


> I'm afraid I have to agree with Jobo here. In a multiple person situation, you don't even need to be surrounded closely by people to get sucker punched and get knocked out.
> 
> Example:
> 
> ...



Fake video, i didnt hear "world star" shouted several times at any point in it.






now disabled said:


> filled with very charred things inside



Nah, your body will get cooked eventually but you wont be charred, your hands  and head might be*.  The clothing literally doesn't burn and fire will just singe it.       they are also pretty cool... until you start exerting yourself..

*Unless you lay on a fire for several hours then i question how well it will work. 


May have been covered, is this to train you in the way to keep thinking when your adrenaline is going?   Is it that form of adrenaline training?


----------

